Ask HN: What open source projects are you contributing to? - uptownhr
======
rajathagasthya
OpenStack. It's huge and has tons of opportunities to learn about different
aspects of big system. It's also Python, which is my favorite language and the
best part is the incredible infrastructure OpenStack has to make it all work.

